# I may be INTP-ish at the moment, but as a child I didn't seem like it (confused!)



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

sinsandsecrets said:


> Care to elaborate?


Sure a little bit, I initially had perceived some kind of a Te user and Fi as well.
This post itself to me has quit a bit of Fi-Te in it.

After looking over several of your past post I see a lot more Fi-Te combo happening. As opposed to Te-Fi combo.
As well as how you have formed this box of INTP throughout a trail of ignoring so many clues and others mentioning it as well. 
I didn't mean that negatively, just being truthful.


Of course I am only saying INFP before a possible ISFP as well. But maybe INFP over ISFP though


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

myjazz said:


> Sure a little bit, I initially had perceived some kind of a Te user and Fi as well.
> This post itself to me has quit a bit of Fi-Te in it.
> 
> After looking over several of your past post I see a lot more Fi-Te combo happening. As opposed to Te-Fi combo.
> ...


Did you read my thread "INTP or INFP?". I didn't understand the functions as well, and the more I studied them, the better I may have understood my type. It may have seemed like I was ignoring clues when I clearly was misunderstanding at the time, in that thread.

But interesting perspective. I personally feel like vivid texts/posts or quick to the point posts may come across a little more Te, though. Could be wrong, just a raw thought.

But I feel more Ti, Ti-dom in particular. It would really show if you're talking face to face with me; I may pause on occasion to think and clarify a thought before it is quickly converted into my own words, this pause would take place about 3-5 seconds. 

But I could see how you're getting INFP or ISFP, I can explain my feelings pretty well. Although that's something I've developed over time; I used to struggle with that.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

sinsandsecrets said:


> Did you read my thread "INTP or INFP?". I didn't understand the functions as well, and the more I studied them, the better I may have understood my type. It may have seemed like I was ignoring clues when I clearly was misunderstanding at the time, in that thread.
> 
> But interesting perspective. I personally feel like vivid texts/posts or quick to the point posts may come across a little more Te, though. Could be wrong, just a raw thought.


How is this in support against Fi-Te?
I don't recall any Ti dom person to say something like this, "I personally feel like vivid texts/posts or quick to the point posts may come across a little more Te, though. Could be wrong, just a raw thought" As a rebuttal.


When I mentioned the threads as supporting evidence, you went to defending what you feel is right or yourself in a way. Instead of actually Ti -ing me up in anyway. Which was followed up by what I mentioned above. 

When I did mention the other threads I really did mean several not just the one , that you seem self conscious about.

I'm sorry, I just can't see Ti dom. I keep getting Fi-Te through several different angels. Maybe some one else will be able to actually do so, rationally that is.


----------



## thunder (Jun 15, 2011)

Ignoring your previous thread, I still lean toward INFP, even if INTP might be a possibility. This is not based on the fact that you are able to explain your feelings, because as a Ti-dom, I can also explain my feelings after I’ve muddled through them.

I think when @_myjazz_ was referencing to your other threads, it was not so much to point out you "missing clues because of lack of understanding", but he is likely trying to point to _the process_ in which you are approaching the typing and _the manner in which you respond_ as you gain and process new information.

As one individual Ti-dom, I don't relate to your process. In a way it feels antithetical to how I would approach determining my type, but it has an Ji (introverted judging) function vibe that my Ti sees as “familiar but yet absolutely not”. I suppose it can be argued that my lack of relation to your process is due to Ti-Se vs Ti-Ne, but I don't see a Ti-dom form of analysis manifesting in text. 

What does a Ti-dom form of analysis look like? Ti likes to take things apart; it is “an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles”. What does this actually mean though? 

This is what I think of as an example of what myjazz calls “Ti-ing up” a response that doesn’t seem to make sense to a Ti-dom:

Say I am wondering whether or not I was an ISTP or an ISFP, and someone says “well looking at your posts it seems like you use Fi/Te more…” What I see as a “Ti-ing up” response would include some of the following: “Can you give me an example of this? What in my posts does it not look like Ti/Fe? What would a Ti/Fe response look like? Fundamentally how does Ti/Fe differ from Fi/Te? (blah blah blah) is my understanding of what Ti/Fe vs Fi/Te is – a) is this understanding correct? b) what does Ti/Fe and Fi/Te look like in the way a person thinks? If Ti means this and Fi means that, then what does does this imply about (blah blah blah) process?”

Personally in reading your posts I don’t get the vibe of a “sharpening” a sort of “closing in” on definitions/semantics of the breaking down ideas that a Ti-user deeply looking into the cognitive functions might express. Rather, I see more of a Fi/Te approach.

Te likes external affirmation/consistency of a conclusion in view of the same evidence/data. Your posts give off a sense of desire for type affirmation from others through presentation of select pieces of evidence to point toward particular conclusion that you are in agreement with, but ignoring others that don’t point to the same conclusion. As an example on just this thread, you told @_drmiller100_ to look at your other threads to find evidence of a TL;DR quality to show INTP-ness, but then seem to imply to @_myjazz_ that your other thread wasn’t a good source of evidence because you didn’t understand the functions back then, after he opines that he saw more of a Fi/Te quality in them. This seems very Fi/Te to me, particularly inferior-Te.

As to the pausing in speech – I think this is more of a quality of a Ji-dom type than simply Ti. I know a male INFP, and he makes pauses in speech often to find the right words to convey his thoughts just as much as I do.

Just my thoughts, not necessarily truths. Like I said in the other thread: I am not saying you _must_ be an INFP or _must not_ be an INTP, but to me that’s what I see.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

thunder said:


> Ignoring your previous thread, I still lean toward INFP, even if INTP might be a possibility. This is not based on the fact that you are able to explain your feelings, because as a Ti-dom, I can also explain my feelings after I’ve muddled through them.
> 
> I think when @_myjazz_ was referencing to your other threads, it was not so much to point out you "missing clues because of lack of understanding", but he is likely trying to point to _the process_ in which you are approaching the typing and _the manner in which you respond_ as you gain and process new information.
> 
> ...


You make some very good points here, based on these threads. I really don't want to sound biased here (I know it may though, probably) I'm just realizing more about myself (Si opening and referencing past data?) but I do use Ti sometimes based on your example, it usually shows when I'm in social situations (I may ask frequent questions like "oh well why is this" or "how is that" to try and reach a better understanding) but you make a good point about trying to back up evidence; I tend to do this when I am actually confident about something, in which I was pretty confident I at least had Ti in my cognitive lineup. If I'm not so confident, I may ask more questions to try and get to a point. So, if there's confidence involved, does that = Te?

But I looked at the cognitive lineup on an INFP, and it doesn't seem like I am Fi-dom, I overthink and am more rational to change my values if any, not have any strong morals or values at all. Although it does seem like there could be more to Fi than based off of what I already know. Does gut feeling and having an idea based on gut feeling relate to Fi? Also, I edit my posts a lot to make them more clear. This seems Ti but could correlate with other functions as well. 

I personally think the INTP and ENTP function lineups fit me best, maybe ENTP since whenever I have an idea, Ne seems to kick in immediately before I think things through. I wouldn't rule out INTJ or ENTJ either (just since I still have a slight confusion of Ne/Ni).
@_thunder_, I have a question for you, based on some of my behavior as a child, would you still lean INFP and why?

I know it sounds like I may be rephrasing and reshaping my type of questions now based off of having an understanding of your perspective of Ti, but I'm really not trying to come off that way. Sorry if I am, that would only make things more inaccurate.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@_sinsandsecrets_

As an INFJ I hate going with my Feelings - Fe and my Thinking-Ti, in situations like this. I really hate going against the grain with someone like in this right here, especially as far as going over it in detail and in a rational manner. Even though I push back my N - F a lot while on here I am still governed by my N and F when it comes down to it. Which is why I only made a simple comment initially kinda hoping someone else will come a long and give you feed back but that someone also kinda did what I did but took it a step further.
It doesn't matter if I was right or wrong that had nothing to do with it, I just didn't want to cause any conflict for your behalf and mine as well it would feel like we would be fighting in a way. Anyway.....

I still so far am going with a Fi-Te combo coming from you.
A lot of people get wrong impressions of functions especially Feeling functions. As well as a lot of people thinking Fi especially Fi dom don't think or think a lot, which is logically and rationally a non sequitur. Thinking Functions is not called so because someone thinks no matter how much one does so. Just like all functions it is about how
There is several INFP's even here at PerC that can go tear up some T types when it comes to stuff that involves scenarios that implies an intellectual stimulation of sort, like a debate for example


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thunder, you certainly have the N down pat. Why do you think you are an ISTP instead of an INTP? just curious as I've never been around an ISTP with so much N.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

myjazz said:


> @_sinsandsecrets_
> 
> As an INFJ I hate going with my Feelings - Fe and my Thinking-Ti, in situations like this. I really hate going against the grain with someone like in this right here, especially as far as going over it in detail and in a rational manner. Even though I push back my N - F a lot while on here I am still governed by my N and F when it comes down to it. Which is why I only made a simple comment initially kinda hoping someone else will come a long and give you feed back but that someone also kinda did what I did but took it a step further.
> It doesn't matter if I was right or wrong that had nothing to do with it, I just didn't want to cause any conflict for your behalf and mine as well it would feel like we would be fighting in a way. Anyway.....
> ...


I didn't take your differing of opinion as fighting, I appriciate your insight. 

But after reading through some forums and watching videos explain Ti, I think I can relate to it a little more. Although there is some Te I can relate to (e.g. sometimes making decisions after looking at the time).

What do you see in my posts that comes off as Fi?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

sinsandsecrets said:


> I didn't take your differing of opinion as fighting, I appriciate your insight.
> 
> But after reading through some forums and watching videos explain Ti, I think I can relate to it a little more. Although there is some Te I can relate to (e.g. sometimes making decisions after looking at the time).
> 
> What do you see in my posts that comes off as Fi?



Might be easier if you explain what you think Fi is in it's entirely?


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

myjazz said:


> Might be easier if you explain what you think Fi is in it's entirely?


Based off of what I know, it seems like Fi is mainly moral-based, with layers of holding back feelings, being in touch with emotions very well, being affected by emotions very easily, and having irrationality affect thoughts. I can relate to holding back feelings, and when I feel love it can make me a little irrational, but overall I don't think I relate to Fi well.

Does this seem accurate?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

To be fair I would sway for either ISTJ if not INFP. Nothing really concrete saying INFP other than the functions


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

myjazz said:


> To be fair I would sway for either ISTJ if not INFP. Nothing really concrete saying INFP other than the functions


I actually got that on the MBTI one time when I just answered the questions on a whim and not very accurately. Not saying much, but I won't argue much either.

I'm still going with INTP, INFP or ENTP based off of what I know about myself.


----------



## thunder (Jun 15, 2011)

sinsandsecrets said:


> So, if there's confidence involved, does that = Te?


Not exactly... have you seen these?
MBTI - Thinking (Te vs. TI)


> *Te, or extroverted Thinking, is dominant for ExTJ, secondary for IxTJ, tertiary for ExFP and inferior for IxFP.
> 
> It's an attitude that encourages an external, objective standard when dealing with logic, impersonal facts and ideas. Te, when arguing, will tend to cite appeals to authority and other widely accepted, externally focused evidence; i.e., citing books or prominent authors/studies, or any widely accepted consensus among the external world of people who study the topic in question. "The experts all agree that this is the case" is a very Te-oriented argument, because it relies on external standards and context for its evaluation of logical decisions.
> 
> ...





> based on some of my behavior as a child, would you still lean INFP and why?
> 
> I know it sounds like I may be rephrasing and reshaping my type of questions now based off of having an understanding of your perspective of Ti, but I'm really not trying to come off that way. Sorry if I am, that would only make things more inaccurate.


From your original "what I was like a child" post, I _can_ see IxTP being drawn as a possible type.

I realize though, that every time I read a "Please Type Me" questionnaire or respond to anything in "Please Type Me", it is very much based on a perception and not an original truth since text and other variables can disguise what a person's true type is.

If you aren't an INFP -- and Fi might not fit you as a dominant function -- I still personally see Fi/Te in some form at the moment.

I don't think I can offer much else of perspective, because I have said all I have to say. Perhaps you should ask for the opinion of a different IxTP who is familiar with the functions.


----------



## thunder (Jun 15, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> Thunder, you certainly have the N down pat. Why do you think you are an ISTP instead of an INTP? just curious as I've never been around an ISTP with so much N.


Haha. What makes you say I have the "N down pat"? And at that, would you mean Ne or Ni?

EDIT: PM me about this if you want to continue this discussion; it'll probs be better to keep things on topic here.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

thunder said:


> Not exactly... have you seen these?
> MBTI - Thinking (Te vs. TI)
> 
> 
> ...


Could you name a couple of IxTPs that could be reliable in knowing some of the functions?

Oh, and I watched this video breaking down Ti vs Te:






Ti sounds very much like me in general, based off of this video summary.


----------



## thunder (Jun 15, 2011)

sinsandsecrets said:


> Could you name a couple of IxTPs that could be reliable in knowing some of the functions?


Hmm... I don't actually know that many PerC people that well, but perhaps @_myexplodingcat_ (INTP) and @_Ellis Bell_ (ISTP)?

As a reference for them if they decide to pitch in, @sinsandsecrets 's other thread is linked here: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/127925-am-i-intp-infp.html


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

Also, I was thinking and I wouldn't be surprised if INFP does actually fit the bill for me; as a child I was very sensitive to criticism since I hated getting in trouble and was kind of a perfectionist from what I remember (although that could be Ne's tendency to see all kinds of new possibilities and better ways of improving/making things work). Then I was homeless for 5 years, missed school, went through a traumatic situation and it changed my views on a lot of things. That could have forced me to be act more Ti since I was in such a crucial situation, and now even when things have improved I am still stuck in a Ti zone. 

Just a theory.

But based on the functions, I'm still leaning INTP just because I questioned a lot of things as a child, and to this day, I kind of have to so I have an internal view of how something works in my head and therefore it will make sense. Sounds like Ti, if not Ti-dom to me. However, I am very sure I have a developed Si, one that goes way back even, I remember when I was 10 years old I was feeling kind of nostalgic and wanted to replicate certain situations in the past. I also feel like I have a somewhat developed Fe, I try to help others if I care about them and try to be accepting of certain social rules (unless I feel like I really have to call something out, I'll just be honest then). Si and Fe aren't supposed to develop until later stages though? Was this Jung's theory? Are there some INTPs out there who feel like they have a more developed Fe or Si? 

Another thing; recently my mothers desktop broke and she didn't want it fixed for very personal reasons, and I kept insisting that it would be harder on her to buy a new one instead of getting it fixed, so I kept telling her the easiest way to go along with things would to just have me fix it, and we got into an arguement about it. Te? Fe? Fi? An analysis of this particular situation may help me understand my functions a little better, at least in terms of how I try to help people in certain situations.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

sinsandsecrets said:


> But based on the functions, I'm still leaning INTP just because I questioned a lot of things as a child, and to this day, I kind of have to so I have an internal view of how something works in my head and therefore it will make sense. Sounds like Ti, if not Ti-dom to me. However, I am very sure I have a developed Si, one that goes way back even, I remember when I was 10 years old I was feeling kind of nostalgic and wanted to replicate certain situations in the past. I also feel like I have a somewhat developed Fe, I try to help others if I care about them and try to be accepting of certain social rules (unless I feel like I really have to call something out, I'll just be honest then). Si and Fe aren't supposed to develop until later stages though? Was this Jung's theory? Are there some INTPs out there who feel like they have a more developed Fe or Si?
> 
> Another thing; recently my mothers desktop broke and she didn't want it fixed for very personal reasons, and I kept insisting that it would be harder on her to buy a new one instead of getting it fixed, so I kept telling her the easiest way to go along with things would to just have me fix it, and we got into an arguement about it. Te? Fe? Fi? An analysis of this particular situation may help me understand my functions a little better, at least in terms of how I try to help people in certain situations.


Based on your understanding of Cognitive Functions as well as Types sure you can believe you are a INTP.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

sinsandsecrets said:


> Since personality type doesn't change, I've been reading on how an INTP may be as a child and early adolescent. Yes, I was born with a developmental delay, and diagnosed with disorders like ADHD and aspergers, so that could affect the cognitive process of an INTP (or any personality type for that matter).
> 
> As a kid (from what I remember) from ages 4-12:
> 
> ...


1) That sounds like pretty much typical kid behavior.
2) MBTI type doesn't change too much AFTER it develops, but as a kid, you're not fully developed. Nature vs. nurture, remember? Apart from apparently a preference for Introversion or Extroversion, which can be observed from infancy, functions in general don't develop too quickly. A preference for a dominant can probably be observed faster, but full types are difficult, and you had developmental problems.

So, basically, your type should be measured by who you are now.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

myexplodingcat said:


> 1) That sounds like pretty much typical kid behavior.
> 2) MBTI type doesn't change too much AFTER it develops, but as a kid, you're not fully developed. Nature vs. nurture, remember? Apart from apparently a preference for Introversion or Extroversion, which can be observed from infancy, functions in general don't develop too quickly. A preference for a dominant can probably be observed faster, but full types are difficult, and you had developmental problems.
> 
> So, basically, your type should be measured by who you are now.


I've been leaning INTP a lot more the past few days, after gathering more information. So maybe I really am an INTP after all.

I won't conclude yet, though. Would you think I lean towards this type?


----------



## nemuk (Nov 30, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> Since personality type doesn't change, I've been reading on how an INTP may be as a child and early adolescent. Yes, I was born with a developmental delay, and diagnosed with disorders like ADHD and aspergers, so that could affect the cognitive process of an INTP (or any personality type for that matter).
> 
> As a kid (from what I remember) from ages 4-12:
> 
> ...


I bet You are an INTP, I was like You when I was a child. I still have doubts about my type, but if You are INTP so I guess I am too and vice versa.. Does that make sense..


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

nemuk said:


> I bet You are an INTP, I was like You when I was a child. I still have doubts about my type, but if You are INTP so I guess I am too and vice versa.. Does that make sense..


No, it made sense. Sorta.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

I have also drawn the possibility that I could be ambiverted. I have read up on how INTPs have inferior Fe, and I feel like I have a more developed Fe than usual for an INTP, especially for one fairly young like me; I can sympathize/empathize with people, I try to help people with their personal problems sometimes (although Ti+Ne plays a big role in this), and I can read emotions pretty well. However, there are some situations where I do appear cold.

I have suffered from depression, so maybe that has helped me read emotions better in a way and realize that there are emotions out there?

Or maybe I'm just a different type? INFJ maybe? I read the portfolio and it didn't seem like me, some of it did but not much, but then I read the "you know you're an INFJ when..." thread and good bit of some of the stuff that I read (like 8 pages or so) I could relate to in a way. I don't think the cognitive function lineup for an INFJ seems to fit with me though, and I think I have Ne, so maybe I'm an INTP with strong emotional components?

EDIT: I found out that ambiverted means being in the middle of introverted and extraverted, and not just different variables of functions in a lineup, or whatever. My bad...


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

I posted a three part video describing myself, so maybe this could be used as a reference.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> I read the "you know you're an INFJ when..." thread and good bit of some of the stuff that I read (like 8 pages or so) I could relate to in a way. I don't think the cognitive function lineup for an INFJ seems to fit with me though, and I think I have Ne, so maybe I'm an INTP with strong emotional components?


Those threads aren't much to go by, unfortunately, because the people who contribute to them are only offering their subjective experience that they _think_ makes them an xxxx type. And there are variations within type, so you can get turned around a bit.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

I also was wondering: I take a lot of walks while listening to music and just introspect, and sometimes imagine having conversations with people in my head, or think about shit I would say (or could say for that matter) in real life. Is this common for INTPs?


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

So based on all of the information and insight I have gathered so far, I am 90% sure I am Ti-dom. Based on only that, it has mostly come down to ISTP or INTP for me. MAYBE INFP but I really don't see myself as Fi-dom, even though I am reminded of certain situations in the past where I have made little decisions using some sort of Fi. 

Thanks to @Acerbusvenator, @myjazz, @thunder, @drmiller100, @myexplodingcat, and @LiquidLight for providing insight and different perspectives!


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

i don't remember this thread, but my name was mentioned......
hmmmm. 5 pages over several days. 

must be an intp or infp. OP says he isn't Fi. 

Welcome to figuring out you are INTP. Given what I have seen, you'll think on it a week or two, then come back and reexamine this thread, or start another.
yes, you'll still be INTP.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

sinsandsecrets said:


> I also was wondering: I take a lot of walks while listening to music and just introspect, and sometimes imagine having conversations with people in my head, or think about shit I would say (or could say for that matter) in real life. Is this common for INTPs?


I do that all the time.

What??!! That's... normal...!!


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

myexplodingcat said:


> I do that all the time.
> 
> What??!! That's... normal...!!


Haha, I thought it was just me. It just seemed so obscure to me for someone to be so lost in their thoughts, that those thoughts itself would be that level of intensity.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> So based on all of the information and insight I have gathered so far, I am 90% sure I am Ti-dom. Based on only that, it has mostly come down to ISTP or INTP for me. MAYBE INFP but I really don't see myself as Fi-dom, even though I am reminded of certain situations in the past where I have made little decisions using some sort of Fi.


I wanted to elaborate further on this post. (I know, you may be sick of how much I'm posting in this thread!)

Why I think I'm Ti-dom (80-90% sure):

-I question almost everything, and I am always contemplating and introspecting. I have to have a period of contemplation on something before I can make an opinion (basically, I take external information (facts, opinions, insight, etc.), check for accuracy, take out what is irrelevant, mix in related internal information and form an information pool, and form an idea that doesn't conclude [or is close to conclude, or an open conclusion] Basically, I form my own little opinion based on past data I have collected and opinions I have formed, correlating with recent external data that seems accurate and makes sense to me.
-If I am in the right mindset, I like figuring out how systems work, so everything related to it can make sense to me.

Why I could be Fi-dom 
-I used to (and still on the off-chance) think about the consequences of something based on if it was wrong (like stealing, I told myself it was wrong just because it was hailed "wrong" by society's standards) Then again, I was told what was right and wrong when I was a kid, and I sheepishly followed along with it, considering I wasn't quite developed yet. 

Here is the main difference between INTP and ISTP that is perplexing to me, and leaving me trying to figure this out. It's a battle of if I have Se in my Auxiliary, or Si in my Tertiary.

Why I could be Se-aux:

-Very recently, I started paying attention and trying to improve my appearance (I mentioned this in the video above). Not so much physical, like working out (I actually don't really care about being in shape much) but moreso the clothes I am wearing (my style). 
-I have payed attention to my surroundings and observed what trends there are, or what a group could be into (for example, when I was 15, a group of friends/acquaintances liked playing drums, so I thought it was cool; so to try to fit in, I got into drums. I was kind of a sheep then, though, so I am less likely to participate in conventional trends and just develop my own traits, taste in music, hobbies, and style). 
-If I am in the right mindset, at ease (not stressed), and in a good mood, I can live in the moment, to an extent.
-Certain aesthetics can fascinate and stimulate me, but not have a strong effect on my mood.
-I want to have new experiences, and travel (but this mainly has to do with me not having many experiences in my life, in my 18 mundane years of existence)

Why I could be Si-tert:


-I am nostalgic, actually going way back when I was 10 years old or so (leading me once to consider the possibility of me being Si-dom, or an ISFJ, but that seems very unlikely)
-I attach certain memories to certain objects or music (this happens often, not just memories but actual thoughts in my head at a time!)
-I am sometimes reminded of a previous situation, by being in a similar situation related to a previous situation.
-Sometimes I have an experience or moment that I have been in, that stood out for whatever reason to me (peaceful, fascinating, etc.) and try to replicate it.
-I have a strong internal memory of different tastes and smells, and am reminded of experiences associated with that piece of sensory data.

I also have come to an open conclusion (flexible conclusion that is open to more data if possible) that while I can relate to some Ni traits, I have more of an Ne preference.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

LiquidLight said:


> (I can probably go into greater depth about this person's issues or complexes than their type)


Lol wut


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

@pushit: I know I've already answered you, but if this is still putting you in doubt, I was the same way.

I did a whole gamut of stupid kid things: I had imaginary friends that were superpowered talking dogs, I claimed to _be_ a superpowered talking dog (I was homeschooled, so I didn't have a bunch of other 4/5-year-olds telling me how stupid this was), and I did pretend superhero adventures with them and everything. When I was about seven or eight, I became extremely interested in herbal medicine for no real reason (I thought it was cool), and when I was ten I wrote a short novel with a ridiculous plot (still available to read on myexplodingcat.com, in all its horror).

My feelings were also very easily hurt. And, strangely, I was mentally more mature in some ways than other kids my age. For one, I was always two or three grades/years ahead of them in my homeschooling work, and I spent half as much time at "school" as they did, more like three hours a day. I also wasn't as bratty and demanding as the two neighborhood girls I sometimes played with were, nor was I as competitive or attention-seeking as they were (of course, those two girls in particular might have just been off on a personal testosterone charge or something that I never had).

I also like planning things. I might not be competitive, but I am ambitious, in my own way--I've always tended towards fantasizing about doing things that are difficult, but which, with a lot of very intelligent work, could be done. Maybe it's to prove my intelligence to myself, or some latent thrill-seeking urge, or the prospect of building something from the ground up to make it as logically thought-out and perfect as possible. I've never been sure.

Sound familiar? I bet it does.


----------

